# Problème AirPods 3



## Toto1405 (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acheté des AirPods de 3ème génération. Ma première impression est que le son est excellent, j'en suis ravi ! 
J'ai cependant un problème... En effet, que ce soit sur iPhone, iPad, Mac ou PC, dès lors qu'une application utilise mon micro, la qualité sonore se retrouve extrêmement dégradée au point qu'elle devient désagréable et mes interlocuteurs se plaignent d'une mauvaise qualité de micro... J'ai essayé de les appairer à nouveau et de les réinitialiser... en vain...
J'espère qu'un de vous pourra me venir en aide car, vu le prix que ces petits gadgets coûtent, ça me fait mal au cœur d'être confronté à ce problème...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## FrichTi (9 Mars 2022)

Toto1405 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai récemment acheté des AirPods de 3ème génération. Ma première impression est que le son est excellent, j'en suis ravi !
> J'ai cependant un problème... En effet, que ce soit sur iPhone, iPad, Mac ou PC, dès lors qu'une application utilise mon micro, la qualité sonore se retrouve extrêmement dégradée au point qu'elle devient désagréable et mes interlocuteurs se plaignent d'une mauvaise qualité de micro... J'ai essayé de les appairer à nouveau et de les réinitialiser... en vain...
> ...


Bonjour, avez vous trouvé une solution a ce problème je viens d'en acheter une paire et je me retrouve dans la même situation.
Merci.


----------



## MrTom (10 Mars 2022)

Bonjour ce n'est pas un problème, c'est normal et c'est expliqué ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208896

C'est un peu bête, mais quand tu écoutes de la musique, toute la bande passante du bluetooth est dédiée à l'envoi du son vers les écouteurs.

Quand tu passes un appel téléphonique, le microphone a également besoin de bande passante pour communiquer avec le téléphone. Et pas de miracle, il faut la partager avec celle des écouteurs et donc baisser la qualité de ceux-ci.


----------



## Toto1405 (10 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, 
Oui en effet ça perdure...
Merci à vous 2 pour vos réponses et sollicitations.
Je m'étais également dit que c'était dû à la bande passante mais alors comment expliquer que ça marche parfois sur mon Mac, comme si de rien était ???


----------



## FrichTi (12 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Apres plusieurs jours d'utilisation, le constat est encore pire que ce que je pensais... Le micro est donc toujours aussi mauvais, impossible de connecter mes AirPods 3 a mon MacBook Air et mon iPhone en même temps, le switch ne se fait pas. Quand ils sont connectés a mon Mac ils ne contrôlent pas le son quand j'appuie sur augmenter ou diminuer le son. J'ai tenté de réinitialiser mais sans succès, j'ai vu que je n'étais pas sur la dernière version du firmware mais impossible de faire la mise jour... Bref extrêmement déçu sachant que j'ai toujours mes AirPods 1 qui eux fonctionnent très bien depuis le début et ne présentent absolument aucuns soucis.


----------



## MrTom (13 Mars 2022)

Demande à procéder à un échange si tu es encore sous le délai post achat.


----------



## Bernard Minois (26 Mars 2022)

FrichTi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Apres plusieurs jours d'utilisation, le constat est encore pire que ce que je pensais... Le micro est donc toujours aussi mauvais, impossible de connecter mes AirPods 3 a mon MacBook Air et mon iPhone en même temps, le switch ne se fait pas. Quand ils sont connectés a mon Mac ils ne contrôlent pas le son quand j'appuie sur augmenter ou diminuer le son. J'ai tenté de réinitialiser mais sans succès, j'ai vu que je n'étais pas sur la dernière version du firmware mais impossible de faire la mise jour... Bref extrêmement déçu sachant que j'ai toujours mes AirPods 1 qui eux fonctionnent très bien depuis le début et ne présentent absolument aucuns soucis.


J’aurais pu écrire ce que tu écris. Je suis exactement dans la même situation. En plus les commandes s’activent seules au contact de la peau ou de ma « barbe » je ne sais pas (donc la musique s’arrête quand par exemple je tourne la tête..) 

J’ai aussi la première génération et tout fonctionnait à merveille. 

Autre curiosité : quand je veux aller dans les régalages des AirPods 3 sur mon iPhone 13, je n’ai que très peu de réglages. Beaucoup moins que sur AirPods de la génération précédente. Par exemple choisir le micro gauche, droit ou automatique.. etc.. 

Je pensais même avoir acheté des contrefaçons (acheter sur Leboncoin) tellement je suis déçu… mais non, ce n’est pas le cas. Première déception après plus de 20es d’utilisation de produits Apple.


----------



## FrichTi (27 Mars 2022)

B


Bernard Minois a dit:


> J’aurais pu écrire ce que tu écris. Je suis exactement dans la même situation. En plus les commandes s’activent seules au contact de la peau ou de ma « barbe » je ne sais pas (donc la musique s’arrête quand par exemple je tourne la tête..)
> 
> J’ai aussi la première génération et tout fonctionnait à merveille.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Dans mon cas il s'est avéré que c'était des contre façons… Je les ai emmené dans un LDLC spécialisé APPLE en pensant les faire réparer et en 30 secondes la personne du magasin m'a annoncé que c'était des faux. Tout simplement en regardant dans la boite des écouteurs il y a une partie creuse de la forme du boitier des airpods et dans mon cas cette partie était en plastique alors que dans une vraie boite elle est en carton car APPLE n'utilise plus de plastique depuis quelques années. Je suis resté bête car tout est imité à la perfection, j'avais même vérifié les numéros de série et ils existent! Ce qui veut dire que le fabricant de ces imitations parvient à se procurer des vrais numéros de série pour les imprimer à l'intérieur du boitier et les rentrer dans le firmware de chaque écouteurs. J'ai donc fini par en acheter des neufs sur Amazon et effectivement on voit les différences physiques mais elles sont malgré tout très minimes. Je te joins la photo de cette fameuse pièce en plastique dans mon cas (à droite la fausse en plastique et à gauche la vraie en carton), vérifie si c'est bien en carton sur les tiens et sinon je te conseille de les emmener chez un professionnel qui pourra peut être t'en dire plus. A mon avis d'après ce que tu écris et ma petite et désagréable expérience on dirait des faux. Je te souhaite bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2022)

Alors qu’il suffisait de les acheter chez Apple pour ne pas avoir de contrefaçon!


----------

